# to download



## aniceto

como se dice "to download"? por ejemplo i can "download" songs from the computer. o i want "to download" some songs.etc...    ayudenme 


gracias


----------



## Rubns

Descargar.

I can download songs from the computer -> Puedo descargar canciones desde el ordenador.

También se utiliza : Bajar


----------



## el_novato

to download  se traduce *descargar*, tal como lo dice Rubs


----------



## abarwick

Soy de acuerdo con el_novato y Rubns -¡Cómo no!, ellos realmente hablan español - que *descargar* es la mejor manera de traducir download, pero también unos sitios utilizan *bajar*:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&ie=UTF-8&q=bajar&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda+en+Google&lr=lang_es


----------



## hypertweeky

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to download"? por ejemplo i can "download" songs from the computer. o i want "to download" some songs.etc... ayudenme
> 
> 
> gracias


*Hola Aniceto:*

*Bajar ó descargar, aunque esta última me parece mejor.*
* *


----------



## scentless_apprentice

acá es más común decir bajar..


----------



## Sindri

I rather use bajar... makes more sense to me.

You are not unloading the song you are downloading it, the song will still be there but you will take a copy down to your computer, I feel like descargar would be if someone had uploaded a song and you are "cutting" it down like moving it from the place in the net where it was uploaded down to your computer.

So... I say: I want to download some songs -> quiero bajar alguinas canciones
but if you are moving(not copying) it from your computer to another one you are "descargando"...

but that´s just my opinion.... I dont even live in a spanish speaking country but would those who do please think about it.

saludos


----------



## lauranazario

"*Bajar* canciones" cuando quieres ser más informal... cuando estás hablando con tus amigos.
"*Descargar* canciones" cuando se quiere ser más técnico, más formal, por ejemplo cuando se están dando unas instrucciones para un proceso de obtener música de algún sitio Web.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## kazijistan

Bueno, algunos dicen "bajar" porque visualmente pareciera y porque algunos entienden de que se trata del "cyber-espacio". En fin, son ideas mías.


----------



## Tino_no

"Bajar" como ya dijeron, se usa más informalmente, mientras que "descargar" es más técnico. En la web es más común ver "Descargar".


----------



## Honeylhanz

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to download"? por ejemplo i can "download" songs from the computer. o i want "to download" some songs.etc... ayudenme
> 
> 
> gracias


*hola,*
*to download - descargar
Puedo "descargar" canciones desde el ordenador. o quiero "descargar" algunas canciones.*


----------



## Leeanne

Hola, hola:

Una preguntita, como traduciriais "Download" en español. En la traducción que estoy haciendo aparece como nombre, no como verbo.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Normalmente, en los sitios web se pone "descarga (de archivo/s)"


----------



## Martinika

Hola!
Download es "bajar" (información). No se me ocurre un sustantivo exacto en castellano... tal vez alguien más pueda ayudarnos...


----------



## Martinika

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Normalmente, en los sitios web se pone "descarga (de archivo/s)"


 
Si! Es verdad, lo he visto...


----------



## cecitazzz

lo he visto como descarga también (verbo: bajar, descargar), por ej.: "inicia la descarga haciendo click aquí... bla bla bla..."


----------



## Leeanne

Muchisimas gracias a todos


----------



## DodoBrooke

Sería correcto traducir:
Podrás "bajar" los archivos de estas direcciones web.
por
-You will be able to download the files from this we addresses.

Many thanks.


----------



## Awkward1

Puedes decir "DESCARGAR" o "BAJAR". Quizá Descargar es un poco más formal..


----------



## eileen_es

The folowing files can be downloaded from these web sites


----------



## ignaciobeltran

Both previous replies are very good.


----------



## Yyrkoon

DodoBrooke said:
			
		

> Sería correcto traducir:
> Podrás "bajar" los archivos de estas direcciones web.
> por
> -You will be able to download the files from this we addresses.
> 
> Many thanks.


 
Tu frase me parece la más adecuada, aunque en lugar de web addresses diría web sites


----------



## DodoBrooke

gracias Yyrkoon, la verdad es que las opciones que me daban cambiaban un poco el sentido de lo que quería decir. Si la apruebas, me quedo con la mía pues.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Yyrkoon

you're welcome pal


----------



## mixtli

Como es que se dice, propiamente, download come en:

Download the Housing and Discrimination Complaint form.....

Gracias.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Dowunload = Descargar. Supongo que te estás refiriendo al término utilizado en Internet, vulgarmente en español se dedice "bajar".


----------



## mixtli

Marcoszorrilla,  Si en efecto, se trata del intenet muchisimas gracias.

Que estes muy bien


----------



## animaux

hola
"la palabra bajar se dice vulgarmente" : eso sinifica que es vulgar decir bajar ? Es formal decir descagar ? "bajar" es palabra de España o también se usa en america des sur ?
gracias


----------



## latiki

I have translated "You must download the software in the computer"
like this:
"Necesita transferir el software en la computadora". Does that sound correct to you?
Appreciate the help.
latiki


----------



## Emilu

Debe bajar el software a la computadora?


----------



## Begonaf

Debe de instalar el sofware en el ordenador.


----------



## Emilu

Si, a mi me suena mejor instalar que download.


----------



## Blixa

Debe descargar el software en la computadora.


----------



## Begonaf

El problema es que, si lo inserta desde un disco es “instalar”, si lo tiene que bajar desde Internet entonces es más adecuado “descargar”.


----------



## Begonaf

Y si es para espa~noles la palabra es ordenador y no computadora.


----------



## kns5p

How do the words "download" and "file" translate in computer terms?  

I want to say:

Can you send me the file so I can download it?

Puedes mandarme _____ para que yo pueda ______ ?


----------



## Laztana

Hola,

¿puedes mandarme el archivo para que yo pueda descargármelo/bajármelo (coloquial)?

file = archivo
to download = descargar o bajar (coloquial)

saludos


----------



## kns5p

muchas gracias!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Estoy de acuerdo con Laztana.

*Can you send me the file so I can download it?
¿Puedes enviarme/mandarme el archivo de manera que pueda descargarlo/bajarlo?*

Atentamente,


----------



## valdo

So, which is the best way - ...*de manera que pueda descargarlo/bajarlo *or* "de manera que pueda descargarmelo/bajarmelo"...?*

*Gracias de antemano,

*


----------



## Laztana

valdo said:


> So, which is the best way - ...*de manera que pueda descargarlo/bajarlo *or* "de manera que pueda descargarmelo/bajarmelo"...?*
> 
> *Gracias de antemano,
> 
> *



both are correct but I would prefer the second option (descargar*me*lo), because the first one can be ambiguous.

de manera que pueda descargarmelo = so that I can download it

de manera que pueda descargarlo = either "so that I can download it" or "in a way or format that allows me to download it"

Saludos


----------



## valdo

Gracias, Laztana, por explicarmelo!!!

Saludos,


----------



## fsabroso

Laztana said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿puedes mandarme el archivo para que yo pueda descargármelo/bajármelo (coloquial)?
> 
> file = archivo
> to download = descargar o bajar (coloquial)
> 
> saludos


A mi me suena mal de esta manera. Puedo estar equivocado, quizás sea por el océano que tenemos entre nosotros.



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Laztana.
> 
> *Can you send me the file so I can download it?
> ¿Puedes enviarme/mandarme el archivo de manera que pueda descargarlo/bajarlo?*
> 
> Atentamente,


Para mi esto es lo correcto. Al menos de este lado del planeta.


----------



## Isolde

fsabroso said:


> A mi me suena mal de esta manera. Puedo estar equivocado, quizás sea por el océano que tenemos entre nosotros.
> 
> 
> Para mi esto es lo correcto. Al menos de este lado del planeta.


 

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo fsabroso.........esto es lo correcto:

*¿Puedes enviarme/mandarme el archivo de manera que pueda descargarlo/bajarlo?*

Saludos!


----------

